# Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Januar 2005)

*Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*

Ich kann irgendwie keinem Menschen schaden zufügen...

Ich hab einen Kerl bei der Arena im alten Lager herausgefordert, aber ich kann ihm keinen Schaden zufügen!

Ausserdem kann ich dem dammlurker im neuen Lager, und den Lurkern am Fluss keinen Schaden zufügen!!

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## iam-cool (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann irgendwie keinem Menschen schaden zufügen...
> 
> Ich hab einen Kerl bei der Arena im alten Lager herausgefordert, aber ich kann ihm keinen Schaden zufügen!
> 
> ...




Bist du noch extrem low lvl und die blocken vieleicht einfach?


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann irgendwie keinem Menschen schaden zufügen...
> 
> Ich hab einen Kerl bei der Arena im alten Lager herausgefordert, aber ich kann ihm keinen Schaden zufügen!
> 
> ...


haste alle patches installiert bzw neuste !?
wenn nein dann mach das das game hat noch andere saubugs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solon25 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann irgendwie keinem Menschen schaden zufügen...
> 
> Ich hab einen Kerl bei der Arena im alten Lager herausgefordert, aber ich kann ihm keinen Schaden zufügen!
> 
> ...



Ich hab's vor ein paar Tagen auch angefangen und selber das Problem gehabt. http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=3133510&x=20 les mal ein bissl, dann dürftest auch langsam klar kommen


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann irgendwie keinem Menschen schaden zufügen...
> 
> Ich hab einen Kerl bei der Arena im alten Lager herausgefordert, aber ich kann ihm keinen Schaden zufügen!
> 
> ...


Welche Werte, welche Waffe, welcher Gegner?
Das ist wichtig.
Mit Str 10 und einer Keule als Waffe kommst du nicht weit, da musst du froh sein wenn du ein Molerat besiegen kannst.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				Solon25 am 07.01.2005 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok heisst das ich muss nur noch mehr in Stärke investieren, um schaden machen zu können??

hört sich unlogisch an finde ich!



Bei allem anderen viech-zeugs mach ich ja schaden 

Blos bei Lurkern nicht und bei menschen auch nicht!!

Welcher isn der neueste Patch?
ich hab 1.08k

Hab die Budgetversion, und der war da drauf!

edit: es ist ja nicht so, das ich nur kaum schaden mache, sondern so das die Lebensanzeige bei den gegnern (Mensch Lurker) einfach unverändert bleibt, Scavenger und so n zeug au ich mit 2 sclägen um... also daran kanns net liegen


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 07.01.2005 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich glaube du hast den flschen patch , laut offizieller seite ist der neuste der 1.80H nicht K


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 07.01.2005 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch das könnte sein !
die kannste am anfang sowieso net umbringen ,ich weis net wie es bei mir war aber ich weis das ich die am anfang nie angegriffen habe !

ausserdem gibts dan gegner den maqn nur mit ner betimmten waffe erlädigen kann !


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



> ich glaube du hast den flschen patch , laut offizieller seite ist der neuste der 1.80H nicht K




Beim 1.08h steht, man darf ihn nich mit der Budgetversion hernehmen!!!


----------



## Solon25 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher isn der neueste Patch?
> ich hab 1.08k
> 
> Hab die Budgetversion, und der war da drauf!
> ...



Normal solltest Du aber auch an Menschen Schaden machen, sonst hätte ich ja Shrike nicht die Hütte abjagen können (Hit&Run Prinzip  ). Beim Dammlurker ist es normal (denk ich).

Patch 1.08k ist der letzte. Ich spiel mit 1.08j auch eine Budget Variante. 

Fand es auch komisch das ich erst mit mehr Stärke Schaden mache, ist aber so. Die Gegner sind ja viel stärker und an den Scavengern siehst Du ja, das Du sie nun (im gegensatz zum Anfang), spielend erledigst  

Edit: *H* I J *K*....


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				Solon25 am 07.01.2005 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja aber die saceh ist ja die: egal wie oft ich zuhaue, ich mache kein stück schaden, und bei anderen viechern mache ich immerhin noch ein bisschen schaden, auch wenn die mich töten...

Shrike z.B. kann ich so oft kloppen wie ich will, der ist unsterblich ^^


----------



## Solon25 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber die saceh ist ja die: egal wie oft ich zuhaue, ich mache kein stück schaden, und bei anderen viechern mache ich immerhin noch ein bisschen schaden, auch wenn die mich töten...
> 
> Shrike z.B. kann ich so oft kloppen wie ich will, der ist unsterblich ^^



Hab nach einem Tip Shrike zuerst eine mit dem Bogen verpasst, das zog etwas bei ihm ab. Dann sofort weglaufen, der schiesst mit dem Bogen zurück, nach 3-4 Treffern bist Du tod. Renn hoch, wo der Waffentrainer mit 2 Schüler trainiert. Nehme Heilmittel, speicher und trete hinter Shrike, Schwert ziehen, eine verpassen und wegrennen, bis er hin ist Wiederholen.

Vielleicht hast Du Stärke nicht genug trainiert? Hatte bei ihm Stärke 30, Einhandwaffe 1 und ein gekauftes Schwert, das 20 Schaden macht.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				Solon25 am 07.01.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok ich versuchs einfach weiterhin....

danke an alle


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 07.01.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 07.01.2005 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal zu den Versionen, es gibt:
- 1.06 Version der Release Version
- 1.07 erster Patch für Release Version
- 1.08h der ist für die Release Version, bei keiner anderen Version einsetzen!
- 1.08k der behebt Grafikprobleme mit Radeon und GF3 Karten(muss nicht umbedigt auftauchen.) Müsste bei der Budget Version mit auf der CD sein
-1.08j dies ist die Version der Budget Version, keinen anderen Patch aufspielen ausser es bestehen Grafikprobleme, dann den 1.08k installieren.

Dann gabs noch einen für Kyro Karten, die Bezeichnung von dem kenne ich aber nicht, Kyro Karten kommen nicht mehr so häufig vor. 


So zum Schaden: Dies ist Gothic, man kann von anfang an durch die Gesammte Welt laufen.(bestimmte Dungeons ausgenommen)
In manchen Gegenden sind nunmal Monster die sich totlachen(schön wers^^) wenn ein möchtegern Held mit einen überdimensionalen Streichholz ankommt den sie nichtmal richtig halten können, geschweige damit kämpfen.
Dazu gehören nunmal Lurker und auch einige NPCs.

Zur Schadensberechnung:
Was ist daran unsinnung das man Stärke braucht um mehr schaden zu machen?
Was schmerzt wohl mehr:
Wenn dir ein Kleinkind ein Knüppel über die Rübe zieht oder ein Bodybuilder alla Schwarzenegger?
Ich würde auf den Schwarzenegger Typ setzen.

Bei Gothic ist dies auch so, umso mehr Kraft umso mehr aua, ausser bei Fernkampfwaffen, da ist der Geschick das entscheidende.
Aber jeder Gegner bei Gothic hat eine "Rüstung"(bei Monster sieht man sie nicht  ), jede Rüstung absorbiert eine bestimmte Menge an schaden pro treffer, umso Stärker die Gegner umso besser die Rüstung.
NPCs tragen alle Rüstungen, also ohne vorher etwas in Stärke investiert zu haben tut sich da nichts, mind Rüstungswert bei Nahkampfwaffen sind 10.
Anfangswert an Stärke sind 10 + 5 Schaden durch schlechteste Nahkampfwaffe macht 15 Schaden, mit einer geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit auf doppelten Schaden.(war bei Gothic 1 glaube ich die Schadensberechnungsformel)
Die Gegner an der Arena und der Dammlurker haben aber bessere Rüstung, bedeutet unmöglich zu besiegen mit den Startwerten und Startausrüstung.
Was auch so beabsichtigt ist.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 1: Ich füge keinen Schaden zu !?*

Danke
ich hab mich geirrt 

Funzt jetz!!


----------

